# Taylor reels kickstarter?



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

So I was on kickstarter today which is a fundraising site for starter companies and I searched fly fishing to see if anything came up. I stumbled upon this new reel company called taylor reels and they look great! I guess they already have a reel released call the "one" and I had to order one! 30 day money back and also a lifetime warranty, sounds good to me. I think as a fishing community we should support these guys and help their kickstarter, what do you all think?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thats sounds pretty awesome with the 30 day money back and lifetime warranty! Let me get the link, Im always down to help fellow fly fisherman out!


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

There website is taylorrels.com but their kickstarter page is 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/403628861/taylor-fly-fishing-reels-the-array

I already pledged for a reel and I think it would be nice if anyone could chip in and help them reach their goal!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I should be getting my two "one" reels that I ordered from them soon! I'll let you guys know how they are!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

They sure do look nice...But I'm kinda reel poor right now...Ive got over a dozen I use , but I have 2 that I will up grade next spring....Got their sight book marked


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll take some pictures of my reels when they come in flymaker! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

They look beautifully machined but wished they had a much bigger size tho.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

What kind of size yak? There new array is coming in a 7/8 after their kickstarter is funded.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

The array is available on their kick starter page now.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I wonder if they are manufactured by the same company as Allen reels. They have the same appearance...


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

They are a completely different company than Allen Reels. I have contacted the owner and he was a graphic design graduate and decided to design his own reels. The reels are manufactured in China and South Korea I believe. Also, on another forum they stated that they have a USA made reel in the works too. I'm going to keep in contact with the owner because I really like what they have going on.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Spey size in 10+


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

When I talked to the owner Matt, he said that they have a Spey reel in the works so let's keep our fingers crossed!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Taylorreels (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey,

This is Matt from Taylor Reels. I got a google notification about this thread and I hope the moderator does not mind a quick reply.

Our newest reel the Array is currently finding via kickstarter.com It comes in three sizes 3-4wt, 5-6wt, and 7-8wt. It features a sealed drag, hard anodized finish, and a strong carbon fiber drag system. Right now we have are selling the reels at a discounted price starting at $139 until the end of the kickstarter campaign. 

We are currently working on a larger size reel "code named" the Array XD. We also hope to release our first ever USA made reel sometime next year. Visit our website if you have any questions.

Matthew Taylor


----------

